# Ballers: The Complete First Season Arrives On Blu-ray & DVD June 14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> New York, N.Y., March 10, 2016 – Ballers, “the next great HBO series” (Crave Online) which has become the network’s biggest comedy in a decade, is set to make its Home Entertainment debut on June 14, 2016. Starring Dwayne Johnson, the “funny, fast moving” comedy (Entertainment Weekly) follows a group of past and present football players trying to figure out where the game ends and life begins, all while keeping their cool and having each other’s backs. Ballers: The Complete First Season will be available to own on Blu-ray with Digital HD ($19.95) and DVD ($14.95) and includes behind-the-scenes looks into all ten episodes.
> 
> Spencer Strasmore (Johnson) is a retired football superstar who is trying to reinvent himself as a financial manager for current players in sun-soaked Miami. His inner circle includes Ricky (John David Washington, former pro-football player), a talented but volatile wide receiver who seeks to balance his off-field antics with his passion for the game; Charles (Omar Miller), a reluctantly retired lineman who's finding it hard to adjust to civilian life; and Vernon (Donovan Carter), a player with a rookie contract, whose promise never to forget “where he came from” brings scores of hangers-on into his life, and lands him in big financial trouble. Though they're pros when it comes to playing the game, each one has a harder time navigating life off the field.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the show. I thought Dwayne Johnson and Rob Corddry were great in the role of player agents.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

good to know. I really want to check it out since it has The Rock in it. He's an instant watch in whatever it is usually


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> good to know. I really want to check it out since it has The Rock in it. He's an instant watch in whatever it is usually


 You can tell they tried to give a realistic perspective into a players life. Pretty much cars, money, booze, and women. Stick with it though because it grows on you.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice... the cast list looks great, so I'll be sure to see if I can check it out


----------

